# Women from Ukraine



## NorseViking (Apr 14, 2018)

Yes, I have probably heard or read it all before.
So I know women in Ukraine can be bad and 
use a lovesick foreigner as a ticket into a European country.
I am here to ask for peoples success stories with Ukrainian women 
who has turned out to be faithful and good wives (if any).
So shoot me up or down, people. :wink2:

Need some background on the mind of Ukrainian women.
I have a friends with foreign women as wives and I am looking into this.
They clam to be happy, so I am wonder.
Their wives are from Ukraine, Thailand, and Philippines.
Any good intel? :smile2:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Let me offer some graphical advise:

In case it doesn't show... I have two Ukrainian buddies. One divorced after 2 decades one after 3 years. Both Ukrainian women. Both cases the men filed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NorseViking said:


> Yes, I have probably heard or read it all before.
> So I know women in Ukraine can be bad and
> use a lovesick foreigner as a ticket into a European country.
> I am here to ask for peoples success stories with Ukrainian women
> ...


What makes you think that Ukrainian women are all of the one mind? Women are individuals.


----------



## NorseViking (Apr 14, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> What makes you think that Ukrainian women are all of the one mind?
> Women are individuals.


Mind in general. Poorly explained, I know. 
But, yes. Need to separate the best from the worst.


----------



## NorseViking (Apr 14, 2018)

john117 said:


> Let me offer some graphical advise:
> 
> In case it doesn't show... I have two Ukrainian buddies.
> One divorced after 2 decades one after 3 years.
> Both Ukrainian women. Both cases the men filed.


I heard Ukrainian men is bad from all over the Internet.
Like Russian men are too.
So it could be they just wanted out.
They could be dumping their wives for better women.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> What makes you think that Ukrainian women are all of the one mind? Women are individuals.


I think one can draw certain generalizations. People who've lived a life of hardship have a whole different way of looking at relationships than us happy folk in the West who've never worried about the next meal. Our streets really are paved with gold, metaphorically at least, and they know it. To many of them, marriage is a cynical business arrangement that is part of clawing your way towards a more comfortable position. 

I don't have any experience with Ukranians, but my elderly father married a Russian immigrant. She was sweet as molasses and we all thought she was great. Over time, she showed us otherwise. She played us all for fools and walked away with a large sum of money. The same thing had happened to a millionaire great uncle of mine years earlier, again with a Russian bride. 

I'm sure there are many women from these awful countries and end up as sincere, loving angels. But I think it's very difficult for us starry-eyed Westerners to tell the good from the bad sometimes. Marrying out of love is a luxury that few people in the world can afford. We take it for granted.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Tatsuhiko said:


> I think one can draw certain generalizations. People who've lived a life of hardship have a whole different way of looking at relationships than us happy folk in the West who've never worried about the next meal. Our streets really are paved with gold, metaphorically at least, and they know it. To many of them, marriage is a cynical business arrangement that is part of clawing your way towards a more comfortable position.
> 
> I don't have any experience with Ukranians, but my elderly father married a Russian immigrant. She was sweet as molasses and we all thought she was great. Over time, she showed us otherwise. She played us all for fools and walked away with a large sum of money. The same thing had happened to a millionaire great uncle of mine years earlier, again with a Russian bride.
> 
> I'm sure there are many women from these awful countries and end up as sincere, loving angels. But I think it's very difficult for us starry-eyed Westerners to tell the good from the bad sometimes. Marrying out of love is a luxury that few people in the world can afford. We take it for granted.


My MIL is Ukrainian. She a wonderful, lovely woman. When she was younger she earned a degree in Petroleum Engineering. Then married, had four children and raised them mostly on her own. Sometimes coming from a hard background leads people to strive very hard in life.

Her husband, was a serial cheater who eventually ran out on her and entered into two bigamous marriages. He never did divorce her and she could never find him to divorce him. He was, by the way, from a family that economically is on par financially and socially to the Kennedy's. So when she was young, she thought she married well. 

So if we go that this. Ukrainian women are wonderful and English/Irish men are dirt. See how that works?


----------



## NorseViking (Apr 14, 2018)

A lot of young Ukrainian women marry out of love from 18-20 to 25.
From 25 and up they seem to have learned, maybe from girlfriends (women talk).

A woman I am interested in is claiming to be old fashion.
Is saying she does not like partying and night clubs.
But, some times go out (seen her photos and with a girlfriend).
28 years old, only child and goes on holiday with her mother or her family.
Have a good feeling, but who knows.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

NorseViking said:


> ...I am here to ask for peoples success stories with Ukrainian women
> who has turned out to be faithful and good wives (if any).
> So shoot me up or down, people. :wink2:
> 
> ...





NorseViking said:


> A lot of young Ukrainian women marry out of love from 18-20 to 25.
> From 25 and up they seem to have learned, maybe from girlfriends (women talk).
> 
> *A woman I am interested in is claiming to be old fashion*.
> ...


OK. If you are looking for love take your time dating and getting to know someone. That usually means living within a few dozen miles of each other and spending 6 months to a year dating. Getting a "mail order bride" has never been a good idea. Most men who are into that want either a submissive woman or a domestic servant who also provides sex. 

Try dating someone you share a culture with.

If you really want this woman, move to the Ukraine for a year or two. It is your life after all.

Good luck.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

NorseViking said:


> I heard Ukrainian men is bad from all over the Internet.
> Like Russian men are too.
> So it could be they just wanted out.
> They could be dumping their wives for better women.


It's a whole country man. The UN hasn't filed a resolution to rescue Ukrainian women and give them asylum in various countries from terrible Ukrainian men.

You are going to fail because you think this is your path to easy and beautiful women. If a pretty girl in your own neck of the woods doesn't respect you, chances are a Ukrainian or Russian girl won't be either.

Your foreign, westerness is not dazzling.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Tatsuhiko said:


> I think one can draw certain generalizations. People who've lived a life of hardship have a whole different way of looking at relationships than us happy folk in the West who've never worried about the next meal.


Newsflash, a majority of Ukrainians are not wondering where their next meal is coming from. 

They do normal stuff, like go to work and live their lives..they even have ice hockey teams over there, imagine that?!


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

IMO Ukranian women are very attractive, smart and once committed, very loyal. Are they in a bad situation ? Yes they are just as every country that is within pissing distance of either Russia or Turkey is.

So rule of thumb - men who send away for mail-order brides are always playing with fire. If you try and get brides from troubled areas, they will come with baggage.

However, if you met a Ukranian girls under normal circumstances, then you would find (as I did) them to be funny, beautiful/attractive and smart. The loyalty comes with both of you getting to know each other and is no different to any other country. And you should not compare them to say the Balkans, where poverty and crime has been a way of life for as long as they have existed.

When it comes to the other countries you mentioned then yes, I would agree that Philippines is probably one of the most disingenuous sources of brides and Thailand provides a whole different viewpoint on what sexual loyalty actually means (quote: "I was loyal to him for the whole 3 months he was here as we agreed"). It takes all types I guess.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> What makes you think that Ukrainian women are all of the one mind? Women are individuals.


Fair question.
Wrong approach.

We are talking 'mail order brides', now called internet brides. 
Those participating and found on international dating sites.

We are also talking percentages here. 

What are the odds that you find a good women, a loyal and trusting women from these areas?
That is his question.

Logically, I think the odds of finding a good match is not favorable.
Life in the Ukraine and Eastern Europe is tough. Jobs for anyone, especially women are scarce.
Desperate times create desperate people. It hardens you, numbs you.

Women [and men] from low-second or third world economies are often pre-wounded..
Have baggage, much of it not of their intended 'making'.

Sex and sex workers are viewed differently in Eastern Europe. 
Life for women there is not easy. Sexual issues can be a 'problem'.

I know of three cases of American men marrying Russian women. None worked out. All divorced.
Two, because of infidelity, one, because of irreconcilable differences.
The language barrier and the cultural differences add to the difficulties, of course.


The Host-


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

For all his current problems, Michael Cohen's Ukranian wife is not one of them.

I had a Jewish boyfriend whose Ukranian born grandparents disowned him because of me (I'm black.) the rest of his family was very upset. 

For those who mention knowing of marriages with Ukranian women going sour, do you know what exactly killed the marriage? adultery? embezzelement? murder?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I've heard just way too many horror stories about these foreign mail-order brides, regardless of their country of origin! At this point in my dotage, I believe that I would be far better suited for an older, loyal, faithful, God-loving American woman than someone, say from a foreign land with whom I have little to nothing in common! 

And while I may never fully allow myself to find her because of a lot of prior-instilled mistrust on my part from the unfaithfulness of my other relationships, God knows, I've got to open up my heart and let myself try again!*


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

How about you find a nice lady in your own country?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

If we’re going with stereotypes, I’m no a fan of Uggs boots and all Ukrainian women wear them.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> So if we go that this. Ukrainian women are wonderful and English/Irish men are dirt. See how that works?


No, that's not how it works, actually, with respect to generalizations. First of all, it's not really correct to say "all X are Y", as is implied in your statement. When you make a generalization, you say "most X are Y". If the shoe fits, it fits. 

If you have a large enough sample of English/Irish men that meet the definition, then you definitely can say "most English/Irish men are..." That's how generalizations work. I can confidently say "most English/Irish men like to drink" for example, but I recognize myself as an exception. Most Asians like rice. This is still a fact (my wife and half-Asian children fit this profile), even if you can show me the one that doesn't fit the mold. 

From the author's posting, I'm guessing that the group we're discussing here is "Ukranian women who have advertised themselves as available to men living in other countries". Let's work to make accurate generalizations about this group, so as to help OP. There really are plenty of people who've been raised in poverty who are capable of cynical behavior, just as there really are wealthy Wall Street types who do the same. No need to whitewash for the sake of political correctness.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

BobSimmons said:


> Newsflash, a majority of Ukrainians are not wondering where their next meal is coming from.
> 
> They do normal stuff, like go to work and live their lives..they even have ice hockey teams over there, imagine that?!


I never made that claim regarding a majority, of course, and the meal was somewhat metaphorical. If you cannot argue against the position someone has stated without misstating it, you need to ask yourself whether you have a valid argument. 

The fact of the matter is that there are _plenty_ of impoverished people on the other side of the world who don't know what their future holds. Often the fruits of Socialism and Communism. The solution for them is to advertise their availability to men who live in wealthy countries, so as to escape their situation. I'm sure that some of them are looking for a life-partner soulmate and couldn't care less about the man's financial situation. But caveat emptor, I think you'll find that a good number of these women are looking more for a lucrative financial arrangement.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> If we’re going with stereotypes, I’m no a fan of Uggs boots and all Ukrainian women wear them.


In my experience, the word "stereotype" is used to describe generalizations (often accurate) that we find distasteful or inconvenient to acknowledge.


----------



## kekkek (Apr 5, 2018)

arbitrator said:


> *I've heard just way too many horror stories about these foreign mail-order brides, regardless of their country of origin! At this point in my dotage, I believe that I would be far better suited for an older, loyal, faithful, God-loving American woman than someone, say from a foreign land with whom I have little to nothing in common!
> /B]*


*

I haven't really encountered many of these loyal, faithful, God-loving American women. In my opinion as much of a mythical creature as these greedy, heartless mail-order brides. American culture seems to have been taken over by the trashy and unserious mentality of reality TV. Ukrainian women will at least be more serious. Let me not get into a debate about their morality.

I wonder why the OP was asking about Ukrainians in particular. Does he know the language? Is he a fan of their cuisine? I for one cannot bear the thought of eating salo (raw salted pork fat).*


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

NorseViking said:


> Yes, I have probably heard or read it all before.
> So I know women in Ukraine can be bad and
> use a lovesick foreigner as a ticket into a European country.
> I am here to ask for peoples success stories with Ukrainian women
> ...



On what? The agricultural state of each country? Make sure they have plow experience in their resume and you’ll be fine.
Are you Borat?. 🤷🏼*♂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Btw why is it not ok for a woman to marry for a green card or a certain lifestyle but ok for a man to think that he deserves easy ***** without putting in the hard work. (Asking ‘intel’ on a forum is not what I would consider ‘hard work’).
I hate stereo types.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

